# Make Your Own Bridle (image heavy) *Instructions added!!*



## mlkarel2010

I've had a request to explain the bridle in my avatar. It's a do-it-yourself bridle and I plan on explaining it. My trainer makes his own bridles so they are completely adjustable to fit all the different horses he rides. I've posted pictures of some of them, but the main one I don't have pictures of yet, but I'll do that soon.

Please don't make this into a controversey. I know browbands and everything are good, but we just don't use them, but if you want to know how, I can do that for you. 

Well first of all here are pics of bridles we have around the barn with different bits. 










Roping bridle with Argentine snaffle










same bridle, but with tie-down










now with a curb










with a curb again










now with a snaffle











with a snaffle and a grumpy face


if you have comments or anything go ahead.... I plan on making one of my own soon, so i'll be posting step by step instructions for ya'll! i'll also get some pictures of the most used bridle.... it shows it's ability to be resized easily

thanks for looking!


Edit: Here are the step-by-step instructions!!

First: make sure you have all of your supplies...... 3/8 inch rope, bit, electric tape, knife, lighter, ruler, (trigger snaps, optional)

Step 2: cut your rope into one lenght of 5 feet, more if your horse has a large head, and then two reins..... these can be your choice of lenght, I used 8' split reins, but you can choose the length you prefer and can even use a single rein

Now what you have should look like this:










Step 3: tie the off-side of the headstall to your bit

start by going under, out and over, like so










then go back in through the bit, and then under the loop you just made with the rope










now your knot should look like this:










at first your knot might not want to cooperat too well.... the rope will get broken in though in no time, just make sure that the loop of the knot stays behind the bit like below











the offside should be taped with the electrical tape so that it won't adjust on it's own.... it also keeps the knot tidy










for the near-side you tie the knot in the same way.... the bridle will be snug at the horses poll, right behind the ears.... if you plan on using it on only one horse i recommend sizing it right and then taping that side aswell, but if you don't just keep the usual knot..... and if it is too big you can tie the knot below to keep the excess from flying around










For the reins, you can either attatch them to trigger snaps or directly to the bit...... i used trigger snaps, the secret is to make sure that your reins are as close as you can get them to the same length when they are done....

you start by folding it over what you want it attatched to










then tape it together with electric tape, i prefer using two layers, starting with the end of the rope and going toward the snap and then back, and make sure i go past where the rope ends










Here's what the reins look like finished










and here's everything together....the near side is going kinda crazy in that pic, but i've had it hanging up and the rope is breaking in VERY quickly










here's my homemade headstall next to one i bought










hope you enjoyed!!


----------



## appylover31803

that's really interesting! I'd love to make my own. I think it would be really cool!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm excited for mine.... I just have to get everything.... like a bit...... just noticed that I don't have a bit...... i'll get one..... hmm, i just noticed the horribly dirty background in that one pic.......sorry, but incase you want to know, those are things we don't use, except the halter


----------



## appylover31803

oh that's ok. I honestly didn't notice.

I can't wait to do this!


----------



## Cheval

That's awesome!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

tell us what supplies we need so that we can be ready when you post the how to. this sounds do neat.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Yay! Thanks!! they look great, I can't wait to see the step-by-step instructions!!


----------



## Abby

OH jeeze I want one of those! I'm totally into making my own tack. I've tied my own halters, bridles, made my own leads and reins, I've sewn my own cooler (that wasn't easy!) I've made my own saddle pads and I think thats it.

edit- and I made a bareback pad once.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Ok for supplies.....

3/8 inch rope...... (sorry JDI i don't know metric stuff)---prolly need no more than 25 ft... depending on how long you like your reins

a bit of your choice

a curb strap, optional.... if you really want you can make your own like in the snaffle pics

electric tape

something to cut the rope with (knife)

a lighter to burn the rope edges

a ruler

(optional) two trigger snaps to attach reins with.... you don't have to use these, but I'm going to for mine because I don't want to tape them to the bit I have


----------



## mlkarel2010

I added instructions now for everybody!! If you have questions, fire away!! Hope you enjoy, and have fun making your own!!


----------



## Cheval

Oh my god, that's so cool.
Can you do it for English riding, or is only for western?
Either way, one day I'm definatly going to try this.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Cheval said:


> Oh my god, that's so cool.
> Can you do it for English riding, or is only for western?
> Either way, one day I'm definatly going to try this.


the one with a snaffle we use for English, and we haven't ever had problems.... one of the ones we use now has a noseband, only on the top, but it's too thin and i don't like what it does to the horses nose

there's no reason why you can't use it as english, but i doubt you can use it in shows though....


----------



## Cheval

In that case, I'll try it. That sounds super cool. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Cheval said:


> In that case, I'll try it. That sounds super cool. Thanks again for posting.


Your welcome, and thank JDI for recommending me post this in the first place


----------



## JustDressageIt

mlkarel2010 said:


> Cheval said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, I'll try it. That sounds super cool. Thanks again for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome, and thank JDI for recommending me post this in the first place
Click to expand...


nuh-uh.... it was all MLK's idea!! Very very concise instructions, I can't wait to get my supplies!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow that looks soo cool! & fun to make too.  I shall try that sometime!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I do what i can


----------



## appylover31803

I'm definitely going to go get rope and try it out! It looks so cool!


----------



## mlkarel2010

thanks everyone!! it's really fun and it takes about 30 minutes if you want to be a super perfectionist and take FOREVER!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Wow, that's amazing! I wanna make one now! XD


----------



## mlkarel2010

For anyone who is curious, just because you tape the offside of the bridle doesn't mean that It's permanently attatched.... all you have to do is undo the knot that is taped.... it's just a loop with the rope through it..... you can do the same thing with the reins


----------



## mell

yay!! i made one!!!  it needed alot of adjusting when i put it on but It works great! but i made the reins a bit to small, oh well lol.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

WOW  I make halters and bridles for my Breyers, and I thought about it for real horses, but you can't use leather lacing for this! I really want to make one, but the horse I would use it on could be a "Bit Evader": I've only ridden him once. He was pretty good about the bit, no tucking his chin or gaping.....Thanks for posting this, mlkarel2010!! I'll see if I can get my Mom to let me make one.......would she make me pay for it?


----------



## my2geldings

Why did your trainer start off those? 

That's an interesting concept. I would be tempted to make one to say I have one, would be fun to make but not sure I would use it for every day riding.
Looks like you might be starting a trend!


----------



## mlkarel2010

My2Geldings said:


> Why did your trainer start off those?
> 
> That's an interesting concept. I would be tempted to make one to say I have one, would be fun to make but not sure I would use it for every day riding.
> Looks like you might be starting a trend!


I'm not sure why he started these.... prolly because they are cheap durable and very adjustable to fit all kinds of horses.... and they're simple


----------



## my2geldings

I think it would fun to make one and probably something good to keep as a spare in your emergency tack trunk when you take horses off property to go for trails in the mountains etc.

Could also be good if you want to just goof around bareback in the arena??


----------



## JustDressageIt

My2Geldings said:


> I think it would fun to make one and probably something good to keep as a spare in your emergency tack trunk when you take horses off property to go for trails in the mountains etc.
> 
> Could also be good if you want to just goof around bareback in the arena??


Exactly! They look great on horses, and I'm excited to make one, but it certainly won't be my primary bridle.. just for those lazy bareback days


----------



## mell

JustDressageIt said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would fun to make one and probably something good to keep as a spare in your emergency tack trunk when you take horses off property to go for trails in the mountains etc.
> 
> Could also be good if you want to just goof around bareback in the arena??
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! They look great on horses, and I'm excited to make one, but it certainly won't be my primary bridle.. just for those lazy bareback days
Click to expand...

yeh thats what i have mine for.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

mell said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would fun to make one and probably something good to keep as a spare in your emergency tack trunk when you take horses off property to go for trails in the mountains etc.
> 
> Could also be good if you want to just goof around bareback in the arena??
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! They look great on horses, and I'm excited to make one, but it certainly won't be my primary bridle.. just for those lazy bareback days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh thats what i have mine for.
Click to expand...

My current bridle doesn't match my saddle (my saddle is black) so I wanted to try it for the sake of a matching bridle :lol: !


----------



## my2geldings

lol sounds like a plan, I like that.


----------



## mlkarel2010

it's not exactly an english designed bridle either, but it's not much different then the western single ear piece bridle, except minus the ear piece


----------



## my2geldings

mlkarel2010 said:


> it's not exactly an english designed bridle either, but it's not much different then the western single ear piece bridle, except minus the ear piece


Let's start making them more fancy. Add a few things to them to make them more flashy!


----------



## mlkarel2010

My2Geldings said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not exactly an english designed bridle either, but it's not much different then the western single ear piece bridle, except minus the ear piece
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start making them more fancy. Add a few things to them to make them more flashy!
Click to expand...

I'll work on it as soon as things are less chaotic.... right now, with only 3 weeks left of school, finals, and the tornado i have no time what so ever really..... but i'll make a really fancy one


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

We'll be getting supplies today......I'm really exited!  How long did you say it might take to put one together? I can't imagine any longer than an hour. If the weather permits tomorrow I hope to try it :!:


----------



## my2geldings

I would love to see someone add beads and little jewels to a home made bridle. I think it would be neat to even make one with girly colors like pink,purple for a mare. Would be adorable.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah that'd be really cute.  
Ah, I haven't made Lexi's yet, been soo busy. LOL I hope I can sometime.


----------



## notorious_

wow! thats a really interesting idea! i love brides that show as much of the face as possible.

what i'd like is to learn to make my own halter, i can never find a halter to fit my yearling!


----------



## my2geldings

Making your own halters! now that I would do for my horses! That would be so neat. Just like the bridle idea Im sure there is a lot you could do to dress those halters up.

If anyone finds a site as to how to make one (other than the halter ones), please post it on here!


----------



## PoptartShop

Speaking of that, my friend made her horse halter by herself. But her horse ripped it somehow lol! I'll have to ask her how, or Google.


----------



## my2geldings

...and then please post the instructions on here!


----------



## PoptartShop

No problem! 
I hope she still remembers...she is a forgetful person. LOL! I'll ask her when I go to lessons Wednesday (she's in my class).


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

Here's a link for instructions on how to make your own rope halter -- I already made two! 

http://www.naturalhorsesupply.com/tiehalter.shtml

I agree that beads and other fancy stuff would be really cool on the bridle. Here's a pic of my bridle, will post pic of halter later! 








I added a browband and throatlatch -- I really like the I dea of a snaffle bit bridle, without a noseband, all made at home! 
Thanks mlkarel2010!

*EDITED* I hope this is what you want, My2Geldings!


----------



## my2geldings

Bucky's Buddy said:


> Here's a link for instructions on how to make your own rope halter -- I already made two!
> 
> http://www.naturalhorsesupply.com/tiehalter.shtml
> 
> I agree that beads and other fancy stuff would be really cool on the bridle. Here's a pic of my bridle, will post pic of halter later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a browband and throatlatch -- I really like the I dea of a snaffle bit bridle, without a noseband, all made at home!
> Thanks mlkarel2010!
> 
> *EDITED* I hope this is what you want, My2Geldings!


This is fabulous! I love what you did. What is the rope material called that was used in the photo? Something like that I would for sure do for my one horse. It's excellent! Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## mlkarel2010

i'll warn you that rope halters are hard to make if you are a perfectionist..... they leave out a lot of the tricks of the trade that you need to know in order to make one of good quality..... make sure you use the fiador knot! you can even make clinton anderson halters too..... i can make a thread about that sometime


----------



## JustDressageIt

mlkarel2010 said:


> i'll warn you that rope halters are hard to make if you are a perfectionist..... they leave out a lot of the tricks of the trade that you need to know in order to make one of good quality..... make sure you use the fiador knot! you can even make clinton anderson halters too..... i can make a thread about that sometime


Please do!!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

My2Geldings, I used a soft nylon rope for the bridle, 3/8 inch, and I think it is single braid??? I used a double-braided poly rope for the halter, but I didn't use a fiador knot. I did use double overhand knots, though, and that was a knot that took a while to learn! 

mlkarel2010, I made the rope halter for two reasons: one, because I really like the fact that it is made by my own hands. Two, because the roll of rope only cost seven dollars, and made two halters. Yes, if you want something good quality for a horse you are unsure of, I say go down to the tack shop and buy a twenty dollar rope halter that you know will be safe. I use mine on a 13yr thouroughbred gelding that is such a sweet boy  . Besides, it would hurt ALOT for them to pull back when tied, since the rope is so thin. Plus, the label on the rope said it was 1,200 lb. test, or something like that. 

If anyone feels unsure of the integrety (spelling?) of the halter, keep mlkarel's advice in mind, please! I don't want to be responsible for any injuries or loose horses.

I'm not really a perfectionist, and if you have never seen a rope halter on a horse in person, you can't really go by anything but common sense and instinct.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Bucky's Buddy said:


> mlkarel2010, I made the rope halter for two reasons: one, because I really like the fact that it is made by my own hands. Two, because the roll of rope only cost seven dollars, and made two halters. Yes, if you want something good quality for a horse you are unsure of, I say go down to the tack shop and buy a twenty dollar rope halter that you know will be safe. I use mine on a 13yr thouroughbred gelding that is such a sweet boy  . Besides, it would hurt ALOT for them to pull back when tied, since the rope is so thin. Plus, the label on the rope said it was 1,200 lb. test, or something like that.
> 
> If anyone feels unsure of the integrety (spelling?) of the halter, keep mlkarel's advice in mind, please! I don't want to be responsible for any injuries or loose horses.
> 
> I'm not really a perfectionist, and if you have never seen a rope halter on a horse in person, you can't really go by anything but common sense and instinct.


Yeah, I agree totally. I bought 100ft for $10, could make 5 small halters or 4 normal ones to play it safe..... I like how they work alot better than bought ones, and that they are thinner... it's my attempt to copy Parelli or Clinton Anderson.... Add two extra knots and you've got a $2.50 halter instead of an almost identical $40 one!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I asked her, & she said she doesn't remember. 
But hey, that link looks pretty good...I'll check it out!!!  It looks even better than my friend's lol.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

:lol: Thanks for agreeing! Oh, the halters I made were put to the true test yesterday.... 2 1,200lb thouroughbreds pulled back -- William, one thouroughbred, was chewing, not cribbing, on a board by where he was tied. Well, the nails that held the board in place proved themselves utterly useless when the board flopped towards him. And he FLIPPED. I mean FLIPPED OUT. He pulled back so hard that he pulled the post he was tied to (He was tied to the barn) and broke the bottom of the rotting post. The noise freaked Sam, the other tb, and he pulled back too. Huh, made me think of those movies where the horse pulls back, and the people nearby begin freaking and yelling, not helping but inflaming the situation. 

Every knot in those halters were pulled so tight that the halters were almost falling off. I simply untied and retied each halter, and the rope, being brand new, was the tiniest of the tinest noticable fraction of an inch stretched. I was sooo impressed, and maybe surprised :shock: !


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

wow... great testimonial!


----------



## PoptartShop

Bucky, I really like the one in your av...so pretty!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

Hehe :lol: Thanks! Well, I now reccomend using the halters on horses who don't pull back - we went riding again, with retied halters, and Sam is just scared of the barn or something, because I had to untie the halter AGAIN. I went back to the nylon halter and nerve line until we break his pulling back problem. Well, I shouldn't call it a problem....he just hates being tied by that barn.....I guess he feels he can't escape if that gremlin finally DOES jump out to eat him  !


----------



## mlkarel2010

I found out why my trainer uses the rope bridles. It's because he had a leather one that broke and the colt freaked out and starting bucking or something before my trainer could do anything and he broke a bunch of bones and had a lot of internal injuries....... so now he only uses the rope ones..... that's all i know


----------



## Iluvruby

Where do you get your rope from as i am willing to try this myself


----------



## RBOlena

I REALLY want to do this. Any ideas on how to make a throat latch?!


----------

